# Adverse reaction to Advocate?



## taz (Sep 28, 2005)

Morning - please don't read on if you are having breakfast!

Has anyone had a dog suffer from extreme diarrhea after applying Advocate?

Sam had his first dose applied on Tuesday afternoon. By Wednesday morning his poop was quite soft turning to diarrhea by evening. Last night bless him, despite not being allowed upstairs, he came to get us to let him out. Unfortunately the second time he didn't even make it to the door - pretty much just dirty water. Nothing like it at 5am!! Also at that point we spotted that he had brought up all his evening tea at some point over night and also tried to be sick again this morning.
I guess it could be coincidence but he has never had any bad stomach before. Will call the vet when they open but you guys probably have more experience with Advocate than the vet does! Obviously if this is a side effect it wouldn't be feasible to go through this in the van so what are my alternative treatments? Scalibor collar?

Thanks for any info and sorry for the graphic content

Sally


----------



## WildThingsKev (Dec 29, 2009)

Advocate and the Scalibor collar treat completely different things so no, it is not an alternative.

When our dog was young he had a similar, but not so bad, reaction to his first treatment with either Advocate or Stronghold (can't remember which). I think he may have been infected with some type of worm so put it down to that. He has had both of these treatments again (because I like to vary the treatment occasionally) but without any adverse effects.

Our usual treatment is Advantix and Milbemax.

Kev

The NOAH (National Office of Animal Health) website has a list of all dog treatments by name here.

I have a hard copy of a table of dog antiparasitics which was produced from this information by rpsgb.org.uk but I can no longer find the original electronic document. It shows each of the treatments against their effectiveness on each type of tapeworm, roundworm and ectoparasite and is very handy.

I'll sit down one evening and reproduce it as a .pdf file to put in the downloads section.


----------



## taz (Sep 28, 2005)

Thanks Kev. 
I think I was having a blond moment cos I know Scalibor doesn't do the same as Advocate. Trouble is its the only one to do heart/lungworm so i'll have to hope it was a one off reaction. A very unpleasant one at that!
Vet agreed that the risks from not giving him the Advocate are far worse than risking the diarrhea again. At least this time we'll be better prepared. 
He's on chicken, scrambled egg and rice so hopefully he'll be feeling better soon - has a very Sad Sam face today

Thanks again
Sally


----------



## WildThingsKev (Dec 29, 2009)

I've produced the dog antiparasitic table and uploaded it to "Useful Downloads", it's awaiting validation and I'll make a fresh post when it's available.

Have also added it here:


----------



## Easyriders (May 16, 2011)

For heartworm, we use monthly tablets called "Heartgard Plus", which we get from a Portuguese vet. They should be available throughout Europe.


----------



## Jeannette (Aug 7, 2012)

Yes! Our Yorkie has been very ill a couple of times as a result. The vet has suggested not doing the advocate and the boosters at the same time.


----------

